# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Presidenti Dr. Rugova u shpall Senator  Nderi i Europës

## DriniM

*Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova në Atverpen të Belgjikës u shpall Senator Nderi i Evropës*






*Fon Habsburg: Rugova punoi që liria e popullit të Kosovës të realizohet nëpërmjet Evropës së bashkuar*

Atverpen/Bruksel, 2 shkurt - Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, në një ceremoni solemne të zhvilluar dje pasdite në qytetin e Belgjikës Atverpen (Anvers), është shpallur Senator Nderi i Evropës nga Senati i Evropës. Ky është grupacion i figurave më ememinte të skenës politike të evropiane nga i cili nderohen personalitete më në zë të botës së politikës, gazetarisë, të shkencave ekzakte apo humane të cilët ka dhënë kontributin e tyre për demokracinë paqen, zhvillimin apo stabilitetin në Evropë. 
Në traditën 43-vjeçare me këtë titull janë nderuar personalitete si ish-kryeministra apo ish-presidentë, ish-ministra. Ndërkaq, kësaj radhe me këtë titull u nderuan ish-kryeministri belg Zhan-Lyk Dean, gazetari francez David Geta, ish-presidenti i Komisionit Evropian Gaston Tom dhe Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova.
Duke prezentuar Presidentin e Kosovës, deputeti shumëvjeçar evropian Oto fon Habsburg, tha se e di se sa e vështirë ka qenë për Ibrahim Rugovën që të kryejë misionin e tij, sepse shumë nga personalitetet politike perëndimore nuk e kuptonin atë dhe nuk e kuptonin as mesazhin e tij. Madje ata e kanë trajtuar shpesh si lypës të padurueshëm kur ai kërkonte në emër të popullit të Kosovës lirinë, tha Habsburg. Pastaj ai dha shembuj nga tmerret e regjimit të Beogradit që ka ushtruar mbi popullin e Kosovës, duke theksuar se këto tmerre njihen shumë pak dhe se në atë kohë Presidenti Rugova kërkonte t'u jipej fund këtyre tmerreve. "Dhe ai kishte të drejtë. Ai vazhdoi që të përfaqësonte me dinjitet patriotët e Kosovës deri në atë pikë sa personat që e njihnin dhe që ishin marrë me Kosovën e quanin 'Gandi i Evropës", Tha Oto fon Habsburg.
Duke folur më tutje për figurën e Ibrahim Rugovës, zoti Habsburg tha se ai vazhdon të punojë dhe të mbështesë lëvizjen evropiane, pas mendonte se liria e popullit të tij, do të ishte e mundur vetëm nëpërmjet krijimit të një Evrope të bashkuar. "Ka shumë që nuk e kanë kuptuar, apo e kanë keqintepretuar, duke u ndalur thjesht te fakti që Rugova është mysliman. Por ai që në fillim përfaqësoi një nga idetë
më të vështira për t'u realizuar në një pjesë të globit, që është doktrina e Evropës së bashkuar", tha z. Habsburg dhe vazhdoi: "Edhe me kundërshtimet e këtyre viteve që i kanë bërë në skenën politike Ibrahim Rugovës, Presidenti i Kosovës ka patur kurajon që të vazhdojë të përpiqet për idealin e tij në një nga zonat më të vështira të Ballkanit".
"Është shumë e vështirë që të luftosh për vetëvendosjen dhe vullnetin e lirë të një populli të vogël, kur kjo nuk korrespondon me dëshirën e popujve të mëdhenj. Rugova vazhdoi që të luftojë vetëm, ndonjeherë pa hasur në mirëkuptim për një ideal që do të mund t'i japë Evropës atë paqe për të cilën ne kemi nevojë. Është pikërisht kjo gjë që do ta nderojë sot me titullin Senator Evropian që të mos dekurajohet", tha ai. 
Në fund të fjalimit të tij, Oto fon Habsburg tha: "Mesazhi është që në një zonë nga më kritikët në Evropë, ne kemi një njeri tek i cili kemi besim. Sakrifica e gjithë jetës së tij nuk ka shkuar huq. Zoti e ka krijuar njeriun me imazhin e tij dhe duke ndjekur parimin e feve tona monoteiste, ne do të arrijmë që të ndërtojmë një Evropë të bashkuar, vëllazërore dhe tolerante, duke jetuar në paqe".
Në fund të fjalimit të zotit Babsburg për figurën dhe personalitetin e Ibrahim Rugovës, në sallën e mbushur me personalite evropiane shpërthyen duartrokitje të gjata, ku kishte edhe shumë shqiptarë, të cilët ngritën flamurin shqiptar, duke e shoqëruar Senatorin shqiptar të nderuar të Evropës edhe në dalje të Pallatit të kongreseve të Atverpenit.

*Ibrahim Rugova: Kosovës i është hapur perspektiva e një kombi të lirë për integrime perëndimore*
Presidenti Rugova, i shoqëruar me duartroktije të gjata nga të pranishmit, duke u falenderuar për titullin që iu dha nga Senati Evropian, tha se ky është një nderim i madh për të, për Kosovën dhe për popullin e saj. Në vazhdim ai foli për rrugën që kaloi Kosova në historinë më të re të saj, sidomos për vitet '90, kur u themelua lëvizja për liri, pavarësi e demokraci. Bartëse kryesore ishte Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës (LDK, 1989) si parti e parë demokratike në botën shqiptare dhe në këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës, kur filloi rënia e komunizmit dhe në kohën e shembjes së Murit të Berlinit, tha Presidenti Rugova, duke theksuar se "kjo lëvizje u krijua në kohën kur Kosova ishte në sulm të egër të Beogradit për ta dominuar dhe për ta shkatërruar kombin shumicë të saj shqiptarët". Në vazhdim të fjalës së tij, Presidenti Rugova tha:
"Ne ndërtuam këtë lëvizje paqësore për liri, pavarësi e demokraci për të mbrojtur ekzistencën tonë nacionale, vlerat tona dhe vlerat njerëzore të një populli. Në ndërkohë ne ndërtuam edhe strukturën shtetërore të Kosovës, përmes akteve madhore, siç ishin Deklarata e Pavarësisë (korrik '90), Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës (shtator '90) si dhe Referendumi për Pavarësinë e Kosovës (shtator '91). Në vitin 1992 ne i organizuam zgjedhjet e para të lira presidenciale e parlamentare me qëllim të funksionimit demokratik të institucioneve tona. Kështu shteti ynë filloi të funksionojë në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Në botë ky shtet filloi të njihet si 'shtet i shqiptarëve të Kosovës', 'shtet paralel' i Kosovës. Ky është kontributi ynë në lëvizjet e popujve për liri e pavarësi", nënvizoi Dr. Rugova.
- Në vitin 1998, kur lëvizja jonë u forcua dhe shteti ynë afirmohej gjithnjë e më shumë në arenën ndërkombëtare, - tha Presidenti Rugova - Beogradi vendosi ta shkatërrojë me sulm të armatosur, duke shkaktuar masakra e shkatërrime masive. Mirëpo, tha ai, bashkësia ndërkombëtare, doli në mbrojtje të popullit të Kosovës, në radhë të parë SHBA dhe BE. Dhe me ndërhyrjen e NATO-s u ndërpre dhuna, masakrat, gjenocidi dhe eksodi ndaj popullit të Kosovës dhe Kosova u bë e lirë më 12 qershor 1999.
Duke folur për Kosovën e pasluftës, Presidenti Rugova tha se
"për katër vjet e gjysmë në liri Kosova ka bërë një progres të madh në të gjitha fushat e jetës". "Ishin këto vite të forcimit të lirisë, të sigurisë, të ekonomisë dhe të demokracisë. Institucionet e Kosovës të themeluara në bazë të zgjedhjeve nacionale të vitit 2001 funksionojnë me sukses". 
Ndërkaq, duke folur për objektivat e institucioneve të Kosovës, Dr. Rugova veçoi zhvillimin ekonomik, privatizimin, sigurinë për investime dhe krijimin e vendeve të punës për të rinjtë si dhe integrimin dhe mbrojtjen e grupeve etnike, apo minoriteteve në shoqërinë dhe në shtetin e Kosovës. Ai veçoi progresin e arritur në fushën e ekonomisë, ku siç tha, sektori privat është mjaft i gjallë dhe dinamik. "Kosovarët kanë një shpirt ndërmarrës dhe ndërtues për jetën dhe vendin e vet", nënvizoi Presidenti Rugova.
Në vazhdim të fjalës së tij Presidenti i Kosovës, tha se ai
punon dhe insiston për njohjen formale e më të shpejtë të pavarësisë së Kosovës. "Pavarësia do t'i përshpejtonte proceset e brendshme demokratike e ekonomike dhe do të qetësonte këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës si dhe popullin e Kosovës", tha Dr. Rugova, duke nënvizizuar se "një Kosovë e pavarur, demokratike e paqësore e integruar në BE, në NATO dhe në miqësi permanente me SHBA, është vullneti politik i popullit dhe i qytetarëve të vendit tim". Po ashtu tha se do të punohet që Kosova të ketë marrëdhënie të mira me të gjithë fqinjët.
Në këtë proces të progresit të Kosovës, ai tha se institucionet vendore po punojnë me UNMIK-un për bartjen e kompetencave tek institucionet shtetërore të Kosovës, që ato të jenë më efektive. Në vazhdim Presidenti Rugova tha:
"Në këtë ceremoni solemne dëshiroj të theksoj se ne gjithnjë duhet të bëjmë përpjekje që problemet t'i zgjidhim me mjete paqësore e politike, por kur kjo nuk është e mundur, atëherë lufta apo intervenimi në emër të paqes e të vlerave njerëzore e demokratike është çështje e drejtë. Shembulli i vendit tim e tregon këtë më së miri. Kështu sot, pas ndërhyrjes së NATO-s, Kosovës i është hapur perspektiva e brendshme dhe perspektiva e një kombi të lirë për integrime europiane e perëndimore. Po ashtu dëshiroj të them se perspektiva e Evropës është respektimi i të gjithëve dhe integrimi i të gjithëve në një bashkësi të kombeve të lira duke përfshirë edhe vendin tim Kosovën", theksoi Dr. Rugova dhe përkujtoi me këtë rast bashkëpunëtorin e tij më të ngushtë gjatë një dekade, Profesor Fehmi Aganin, si dhe shumë aktivistë të tjerë që u vranë, të cilët i cilsoi "burra të çmuar të lëvizjes sonë për liri, pavarësi, paqe e demokraci të Kosovës".
Duke i falenderuar edhe njëherë senatorët e pranishëm evropianë për titullin e akorduar, Presidenti Rugova tha se kjo "është mirënjohje për mua dhe për vendin tim". 
"Le të jetë shenjë pozitive se vendi im së shpejti si vend i pavarur do të gjendet edhe formalisht në familjen e madhe evropiane, aty ku e kishte vendin gjithmonë, sepse Kosova e sotme është Dardania centrale antike iliro-shqiptare, pra, Dardania e Justinianit, vend i një civilizimi që qëndron në themelet e civilizimit modern evropian e perëndimor".
Ndërkaq, në fund të fjalës së tij, Presidenti Rugova tha: 
"Duke pranuar titullin Senator Nderi i Evropës, Ju premtoj se do të punoj me të gjitha fuqitë e mia në të mirën e vendit tim, në të mirën e popujve evropianë dhe në të mirë të miqësisë me SHBA dhe me popujt e tjerë të botës dhe për forcimin e paqes dhe të lirisë në botë".

----------


## DriniM

Rastesi apo neglizhencë dashakeqe serbo-grekofile




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 4 shkurt 2004 / TN 

Arbër PASHTRIKU 

Të dashur drejtues të Trepçës duke ju falenderuar thellësisht për hapësirën që na jepni për të shprehur mendimin e lirë, për tu prononcuar për çeshtje mjaft të dhimbshme që po kalon kombi ynë mjerisht i ndarë në 5 shtete. 

Lajmi i mirë që morëm vesh këto ditë përmes mjeteve SHQIPTARE të informimit është që Presidenti i Kosovës Dr Ibrahim Rugova u nderua me titullin Senator Nderi i Evropës. Eshte një vlerësim jo vetëm për dr Rugovën po për mbarë kombin shqiptar kudo që fati e ka lidhur të jetojë. Momente të rralla në këto kohë të veshtira që na bëjne të njihemi krenarë. 

Rugova pavarësisht gabimeve që janë të pranueshme në kushtet në te cilat ka filluar karrieren e tij politike dhe labirinteve të rrezikshme që i është dashur të kalojë është sipas mendimit tim politikani më konsekuent shqiptar në kohën që jetojmë dhe me vision të qartë për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Dr Rugova është i vetmi politikan aktual shqiptar qe ja ka imponuar respektin perëndimit dhe Evropës në veçanti. 

Ajo që me ka bërë përshtypje këto ditë është fakti qe shtypi i shkruar i Shqipërisë londineze e ka injoruar plotësisht këtë fakt. Ndjenje e keqe, e dhimbshme, nuk di si ta përshkruaj. Kjo neglizhence dashakeqe ja rrit akoma më shumë vlerat dr Rugoves dhe shpjegon akoma më mirë faktin se pse ai nuk ka shkelur në Shqipëri që nga viti 1996. 

Rugova e di që Shqipëria është shtet pa shtet, Rugova e di që Shqipëria (që nga 97-ta) është praktikisht province greke. Rugova e di që qeveritarët shqiptarë janë të ngarkuar me punë të qeverisë greke në Tiranë. Nuk ka se si shpjegohet ndryshe kur një personalitet i tillë vleresohet nga Evropa dhe injorohet nga shqiptarët. 

Shtypi i Shqipërisë ka hapësirë të merret me çeshtje që proekupojnë Beogradin po nuk do tia dijë për Prishtinën. Parlamenti shqiptar mban zi për Gjinxhiqin dhe injoron dekorimin e Rugovës. Gazeta grekofile SHEKULLI  çdo javë shkruan nga një artikull analitik për gjendjen politike në Serbi po nuk shkruan asnje fjalë për Mitrovicën dhe pjesët vitale të territoreve shqiptare që po bëhen çdo ditë e më shumë pjesë të Sërbisë. 

Duke i uruar Dr Rugovës suksese të mëtejshme në arritjen e qëllimit sublim arritjes sa me shpejt të njohjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës urojmë gjithashtu që të mos jetë e largët dita kur në gazetat e Tiranës të lexojme shkrime SHQIP.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Kam pershtypjen se duke dekoruar Rugoven perkrahet ajo pjese pasive e Kosoves po te qe per te cilet as do behej ndonjehere Kosova e pavarur.

----------


## Lefter

Rugoven do ta vazhdojn te dekoroj vazhdimish se din sa eshte niveli i inetelegjences se nje njeriu qe pine 1 liter raki ne dite(mua nuk ma habit hiq),se dime na sa na duan te miren ata (evropianet)?!

----------


## DriniM

Presidentit Rugova i jipet Çmimi i Evropës 2004

Prishtinë, 26 mars - Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004.
Kryetari i Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi, Dr. Aloiz Mok (Alois Mock), ish-ministër i Jashtëm i Austrisë, ka njoftuar përmes një letre dërguar Presidentit Rugova ditën e enjte se bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, Helmut Kol, Ronald Regan-i, Oto fon Habsburg dhe Emil Konstantinesku.
Koha dhe vendi i dhënies së çmimit për Presidentin Rugova do të bëhen të njohura më vonë.

----------


## Petriti Sokoli

> Presidentit Rugova i jipet Çmimi i Evropës 2004
> 
> Prishtinë, 26 mars - Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004.
> Kryetari i Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi, Dr. Aloiz Mok (Alois Mock), ish-ministër i Jashtëm i Austrisë, ka njoftuar përmes një letre dërguar Presidentit Rugova ditën e enjte se bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, Helmut Kol, Ronald Regan-i, Oto fon Habsburg dhe Emil Konstantinesku.
> Koha dhe vendi i dhënies së çmimit për Presidentin Rugova do të bëhen të njohura më vonë.


Dr.I.Rugova shpërblehet prej atyre që ju shërben!
Po si mos të ju ipen çmimet Rugovës kur ju shërnben me besnikri të gjith padronëve ndërkombëtar,që me ç'do kusht mundohen që Kosovën t'a kthejn nën pelerinen e Serrbisë e Malit të zi.
Nuk ashtë i vetmi I.Rugova kemi pas edhe shum të tjerë para tij që kan qen të shpërblyer për punët e tyre në shërbim të huajve.
Mos t'a harrojm të "famshmin" Esat Pashë Toptanin,edhe ai shpërblehej prej atyre që u shërbente,por u "shpërblye" edhe prej atij që e injoronte (popullit të shumvuajtur ).

----------


## Dalina

Kush flet keq per presidentin Rugova, e ka nga gjelozia!!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

Duke mbeshtetur Dalina po hedh edhe une dy fjale.Une e di te verteten se:

Vetem te urtit dekorohen, pra ata te cilet kane dije te thelle e te gjere  dhe pervoj te gjate e rryer jete! 

te vertetat tjera per mua jane kot.

Perbindesha te realitet zgjohuni!

----------


## Llapi

Zan ke harrue te shtoish se dhe te degjuashmit hin ne ate rang.

----------


## DriniM

*Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004.*





> Zan ke harrue te shtoish se dhe te degjuashmit hin ne ate rang.




Po për besë ,shum të ndëgjueshën kanë qenur ata që kanë pranuar këtë çmim më parë se Dr. Ibrahim Rugova .
P.sh. shum i ndëgjueshëm ka qenur  Roland Regan ( që ia çoi patkojt përpjetë komunizmit ,por edhe ia futi Mohamer El Gadafit një sulm ushatarak Ajror në Tripoli për disa seconda e Gadafi trucy b-thën e nuk bëni zë më ) , Helmut Kol ( edhe ky shum i ndëgjueshëm se bashkoi dy Gjermanitë ) ,poashtu edhe ky Mbreti  i Spanjës Huan Carlos ( posi i ndëgjueshëm që çke me të ,se vazhdoi Mbretërinë e Frankos ) .
Se  për këtë Oto fon Habsburg  dhe  Emil Konstantinesku  nuk e dij se për çka kanë qenur të ndëgjueshëm !!!! 



Hahahahaah !
Llapi , për të pa ndëgjueshmit ( në ate kuptimin tënd ) jepen për banim '' falas '' dhoma të objeteve të korektimit-disciplinimit .

----------


## Llapi

Ha ha ha çfar krahasimi Reganin me rugoven!!!

----------


## DriniM

> Ha ha ha çfar krahasimi Reganin me rugoven!!!



Hehehehe !
Se ti Llap , i patë thënë forumistit-es '' Zanë Kosove '' ,që për të marë asi Çmimesh e Mirënjohjesh duhet qenur i ndëgjueshëm !!!!!!!
Ky është sindrom i mendje ndrshkurve ,të ish-ëve .



Jo more Llap ,unë nuk e bëra ate krahasim me Reganin ,Koln-in .
Por ai krahasim qëndron nga vetë dhënja e Çmimit dhe Mirënjohes që i bëhet dhe jepet Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës nga :- *Fondacioni Paneuropjan Coudenhove-Kalergi .*

Nëse din me lexuar dhe kuptuar ( se edhe fëmijtë e vegjël lexojnë  por shum gjëra nuk i kuptojnë )  .
Por përmbajtjen e leximit duhet me ua spjeguar përsëri që ta kuptojnë .
Lexoi në shkresën e më poshtme  fjalët e emrat që janë *bold*  germë për germe ngadalë që ta kuptosh .




> Presidentit Rugova i jipet Çmimi i Evropës 2004
> 
> Prishtinë, 26 mars - Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004.
> Kryetari i Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi, Dr. Aloiz Mok (Alois Mock), ish-ministër i Jashtëm i Austrisë, *ka njoftuar përmes një letre dërguar Presidentit Rugova ditën e enjte se bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, Helmut Kol, Ronald Regan-i, Oto fon Habsburg dhe Emil Konstantinesku.*
> Koha dhe vendi i dhënies së çmimit për Presidentin Rugova do të bëhen të njohura më vonë.

----------


## Llapi

DriniM
Qe disa pyetje qe i kishte ber nji forumist ne kosova.de per ata qe i gezohen dekoratave te rugoves,dhe do te kuptosh se perse dekorohet dhe nga kushe.
-------
A te kujtohet ty një veprim i vetem burreror ia atij qe dekorohet nga armiqet historik te shqipëtarve?! 
A ka ndonji veper te shkruar ai far monstrumi ku vie ne kundershtim me jugosllavin dhe vllaznim-bashkimin?! 
A ishte ne demostratat e 68-shes 81-shes,89-tes? a ishte ne krahun e atyre qe e luftuan me armë okuparorin më barbar te fundshekullit te shkuar?! 
Perse ishte kunder demostratave te studentve?! 
Perse ishte antar i LKJ dhe diferencues?! 
Perse shkruante me simpati per Titon?! 
Perse bënte marrveshje te pakuptimta me Millosheviçin,Millutinoviçin e te tjerë?! 
Përse ia hoqi embargon pas atyre marrveshjeve te tijë. 
Perse bënte zhjedhje "te lirakur ne Kosovë kishte luftë?! 
Perse nuk e bashkoi faktorin politik dhe ushtarak te Kosoves qe aq i domosdoshem ishte?! 
Perse e quente UCK-në"dor e zgjatur e Serbisë"?! 
Perse e urrente dhe shpifte,madje edhe e deshironte burgosjen e Ukshin Hotit?! 
Perse i urren ata qe pikerisht i urrejn edhe shkijet?! 
Perse hap dosje kunder atyre qe kishte hap edhe Millosheviçi?! 
Perse nuk e viziton familjen e Adem Jasharit e as Reçakun por do far shkijesh te Bjellopojes,madje edhe pin raki me ta?! 
Perse si viziton familjet e femijve qe i mbyten shkijet ne Iber?! 
Perse i jep vehtes te drejt ta nderroj Flamurin,Hymnin?!emrin e Kosovës,fenë...ky i çmendur pianec?! 

Perse rri i mbyllur kur te tjeret jan ne ballë te ngjarjeve qe ndodhin ne Kosovë 
perse..perse...perse?! 

Ke menduar ti ndonjiher esull për keto?!

----------


## Dalina

O Llap, 
je shume i ngarkuar me idologji, çliroje trurin nga idete e mykura dhe do ta jetosh jeten me lehte e do te arsyetosh u menyre me racionale.

----------


## Llapi

Ani Dalina se si thua ti do ja bej a je e knaqur tani???!!!

----------


## DriniM

Po more Llapi ,unë e dij se cili forumist i ka parashtruar këta pyetje në ate forum-Kosova.de.
I ka prashtrua ai fourmisti që është prodhim i atyre '' tregishtorëve '' të Vlorës së vitit 1997 dhe Kosovës të 17-18 Marsit të 2004-trës. 
Dhe mbi të gjitha ai nuk din më shum se me bërë analizat e sh-urës e fekaljeve ( se atë ka profesion ,një shkollë të mesme laboratorike ) dhe llafollogjinë e formulon me fjalë të vjedhura nëpër forume shqiptare poshtë e lartë .
E ky është Drenaciliu laboratornati L.Bashota .




> DriniM
> Qe disa pyetje qe i kishte ber nji forumist ne kosova.de per ata qe i gezohen dekoratave te rugoves,dhe do te kuptosh se perse dekorohet dhe nga kushe.
> -------
> A te kujtohet ty një veprim i vetem burreror ia atij qe dekorohet nga armiqet historik te shqipëtarve?!


Unë nuk dij që ndonjë armik Shiptar ta ketë dekoruar Dr. Rugovën .
Por e dij me 1000% ,që armiku shekullor -sërbia e ka dekoruar Rexhep Qosen me dekoratën '' 4 Juli '' ( 4 Koriku ) ,ditë feste kombëtare sërbe ( se jo ish-jugosllave ) dhe se ende Rexhep Qosja as që e ka dorzuar këtë dekoratë sërbe . 
A thua përse more ??!!!
E nëse ti aludon në armik të gjithë europën ,kjo tregon se ti nuk din gjë ,e ke mbetur mbrapa me kurdisje ( si ato orët klasike , që kur nuk kurdiseshin dikur edhe ndaleshin komplet ).




> A ka ndonji veper te shkruar ai far monstrumi ku vie ne kundershtim me jugosllavin dhe vllaznim-bashkimin?!


Me sa dij ,jo vetëm që ka të shkruar ,por edhe të demostruar publikisht dhe botërisht që në vitet e nëtëdhjeta -me formimin e LDK-së ,me formimin e pushtetit Paralel , me Deklaratën  e Pamvarësisë , me Kushtetutën e Kaçanikut .Dhe se vizioni i tij , sot gjindet midis nesh në Kosovë si realitet = Protektorati Ndërkombëtar . 




> A ishte ne demostratat e 68-shes 81-shes,89-tes? a ishte ne krahun e atyre qe e luftuan me armë okuparorin më barbar te fundshekullit te shkuar?!


E për këte shko e pyete Rexhep Qosen ,se ai e din më mirë këtë punë ,kush ku ka qenur ,kur ka qenur e çak ka bërë ( kuptohet përveç vetës së vet - Rexhep Qoses ) .




> Perse ishte kunder demostratave te studentve?!


Kundër cilave demostarta të studentëve ,se kemi demostartat studentore të 81-shit , kemi ata të 97-tës dhe po ata të 2004-trës .
Normalisht që demostartat e  97-tës ishin vazhdimësi e atyre demostartave tregishtore të Vlorës .
Se vërtet këta demostarta kishin prapavi të Tregishtorëve, kthehu dhe lexo dëshminë e Baton Haxhiut në Tribunalin e Hagës dhe do e sheh se kryekëput ata demostarta kanë qenur të manipuluar nga udb-ja  me në krye stanishën e milloshit,sipas fjalëve të Batonit para Tribunalit .
E po me të njetin skenar u bënë edhe këta të 2004-trës .
E sa për ata të 81-shit Dr. Rugova ,asnjëherë as që është pronncuar kundër tyre .
Dhe mbi të gjitha ,Dr. Rugova nuk i ka paditur studentët e tij si spiun sërbie, siç ka bërë Rexhep Qosja me Afrim Zhitinë e që pas disa ditësh mandej edhe u vra i ndjrei Afrim  .




> Perse ishte antar i LKJ dhe diferencues?!


Përse ka qenur anëtar i LKJ-së ,normalisht ka qenur se ka lindur disa kohë para me je e teje .
Mandej ka qenur njetë siç ishte Rexhep Qosja, Adem Demaçi, Mahmut Bakalli, Jakup Krasniqi, Hydajet Hiseni ,Fadil Hoxha,Bajram Kosumi  e shum të tjerë që gjinden në partitë PDK-ë e AAK-ë ,LPK-ë e tjera bishta të sigurimit të dullës .
E sa për diferencuaes ,Dr. Rugova nuk ka diferencuar njeri të vetëm ,por ata janë përallat e Rexhep Qoses ,nga inati se nuk mundi kurë që të bëhet Kryetar i ASHKK-së .
Dhe se për më tepër lexo veprën - '' fletërufenë '' e Rexhep Qoses  së asaj kohe '' Morfollogjia e një fushate '' ,që të shohish se kush ka bërë diferencime Rugova apo Rexhep Qosja  .




> Perse shkruante me simpati per Titon?!


Nuk besoj se ka shkruar me simpati për tito qenin ,se ndryshe do bëhej edhe Dr.Rugova kryetar i këshillit ekzekutiv federativ të ish-jugosllavisë siç u bë Fadil Hoxha e Sinan Hasani .
Po Rexhep Qosja për kënd shkruante me simpati ?!
Përse ende Rexhep Qosja nuk e kthen dekoratën e ''4 Julit '' të sërbisë ,titullin Akademik të akademisë sërbe '' Francuska 7 '' e banesën e dhënë nga petar stamboliç i sërbisë  midis Prishtine ?!




> Perse bënte marrveshje te pakuptimta me Millosheviçin,Millutinoviçin e te tjerë?!


Për ,, marëveshjet '' ( e fusi në thonjëza ,se asfarë marëveshje nuk ka bërë Dr.Rugova me milloshin e millutinin ) e mori vesh  e gjithë bota  ,kur Dr.Rugova dëshmoi në gjykatën e  Hagës. 




> Përse ia hoqi embargon pas atyre marrveshjeve te tijë.


Embargoja iu hoq sërbisë gjatë kohës së QPK-së ( Qeverisë së Përkohshme të Kosovës ) e kryesuar nga Hashimi si Kryeministër  .




> Perse bënte zhjedhje "te lirakur ne Kosovë kishte luftë?!


E para ,Dr.Rugova nuk e nisi luftën,por e nisën të vetëshpallurit ,se atyre as që iu bëhej vonë nëse dëmtoheshte populli e pasuria e tyre e tundshme dhe e patundshme .Se të vetëshpallurit nuk kishin kurfar përgjegjësie para popullit dhe familjet e tyre i kishin gatë që të gjithë të siguruar në perëndim ,e që ende nuk i kanë prurë në Kosovën e çliruar nga ,, çlirimtarët '' e tu .
A thua përse more ??!!!!
E dyta nuk ishte e gjithë Kosova në luftë por një pjesë e saj dhe ate për meritë të të vetëshpallurve ,se iu duheshte që të vritej Adem Jashari domosdo , për të marur frenat e luftës në dorë '' zeka '' ( xhavit haliti ) e '' gjarpëri '' ( hashim thaçi ) me company .
E treta ,kur shkuan parlamentarët e Kosovës në Qirez të Drenicës për të marë vesh për së afërmi se çka ndodhën atje ,Komandant '' Çeliku '' ( alias Fatmir Lima që gjindet në Hagë për krime sipas aktakuzës )  dhe  Jakup Krasniqi ( ministri i shërbime publike të Kosovës sot ) i burgosën ,rahën e maltretuan që të 13 deputetët me qëllim që deputetët të distancohen nga poltika e Dr.Rugovës.
E prej kthetrave të Fatmir Limës e Jakup Krasniqit ,deputetët i shpëtuan ndërkombëtarët e OSBE-së .
E katërta ,derisa sa që Partitë poltike Kosovare përgaditeshin për zgjedhje ( dmth-në deri sa luftoheshte në Drenicë sipas teje ) ,po ky Rexhep Qosja formoi parti të re poltike LBD-në .
A thua ku e regjistroi ky këtë parti poltike nëse nuk funksionte pushteti në Kosovë ??!!!!
Përse nuk shkoi edhe Rexhep Qosja në Drenicë ti prin luftës ,por hapte parti të re poltike ,kur Kosova digjej ??!! 
Ju kuqaloshët ,mos u ankoni se përse U mbajtën ata zgjedhje,se ata duhej të mbahen edhe përse u shtinë bukur si shum në kohë .
Por ankohuni përse formoi parti të re poltike Rexhep Qosja .
Kush kishte nevojë poltike për një parti të tillë ato ditë ,mbasi digjej Drenica ???!!





> Perse nuk e bashkoi faktorin politik dhe ushtarak te Kosoves qe aq i domosdoshem ishte?!


Faktori poltik në Kosovë ishte i bashkuar dhe vepronte në Unisum dhe kishte segmentin e vet ushatrak të njohur si FARK , e i sili segment me përfaqsues Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin edhe bëri marëveshje në Suedi me Adem Demaçin dhe  Xhavit Halitin si përfaqsues të UÇK-së për bashkëpunim e bashkëveprim në të mirë të Kosovës  .
Por Adem Demaçi dhe Xhaviti e tradhëtuan atë marëveshje dhe e cila tradhëti i kushtoi jetë si Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit po ashtu edhe Kolonel Tahir Zemës ,mos përmendi këtu Komandant e Deputetin Smaj Hajdarajn, Komandan e Kryekomunarin Ukë Bytyçi, Komandant e nëpunës  civil Agim Rexhën, Komandant Sali Çekun ,Komandant Agim Ramdanin e shum të tjerë .




> Perse e quente UCK-në"dor e zgjatur e Serbisë"?!


Kjo frazë "dor e zgjatur e Serbisë" ,është pjellë e kuzhinave të sigurimit të dullës e udb-së së stanishës së baton haxhiut , mahmut bakallit e veton suroit .
Se Dr.Rugova gjithmon ka thënur se  :litar: ' kjo nuk është ushtri ,por janë fshatarë të frustuar nga dhuna sërbe të cilët mbrojnë pragun e derës së shtëpisë dhe pronat e tyre'' .
se sikur Dr.Rugova të thonte publikisht se kjo është ushtri , sërbia e kishte ALIBINË në dorë se do i thonte botës luftoj kundër ushtrisë së kosovës e jo kundër fshatarëve.
E sa mundi ti përballon sërbisë UÇK-ja e loparëve të Drenicës dhe Dukagjinit u pa shum mirë.
Se ,, udhëheqja '' e UÇK-së ,abonuani Hotel '' Rognerin '' e Tiranës ,si dikur Hotel ''Mështekna-n '' të Brezovicës Mahmut Bakalli me Liliana Çavollin .




> Perse e urrente dhe shpifte,madje edhe e deshironte burgosjen e Ukshin Hotit?!


A përallat e Rexhep Qoses na i tregon këndej .
Të ishte i mirë Rexhepi me përallat e renat e tij në popull  , do kishte fituar një vend në parlament në mos në qeveri .
Për kësi budallakishë Rexhep Qosja ,dual në penzion nga poltika .
Se populli nuk është më ai i vitit 1924 që e qan me lot Rexhep Qosja .
Përse nuk e mbrojti atëherë Rexhep Qosja ,Jakup Krasniqi, Hydajet Hiseni e Adem Demaçi ,  z. Ukshin Hoti ,masi paskan qenur aq të samës ??!!!
Ju ,edhe sot nuk e njihni  Dr.Rugovën për Kryetar , e në anën tjetër i kërkoni përgjegjësi .
A nuk është turp kjo sjellje alla sërbiane e juaja ??!!!
Se ata nuk njohin Institucionet e Kosovës ,e në anën tjetër i kërkojnë domosdoshmërisht hashimit që të jetë pjesmarës në bisedime Kosovë - sërbi . 




> Perse i urren ata qe pikerisht i urrejn edhe shkijet?!


Hehehehe !
Mendoni vertet se mund të bindish dikë se ju ureni shkijet ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jo more Llap ,nuk mund ti ureni ju shkijet deri sa që ju bëni hapur punën kundër Kosovës më mirë se vetë shkijet -në çdo aspekt ( mos them si dorë e zgjatur e sërbisë ) .
E kush bashkëpunon në krimin ekonomik e politik të Kosovës me shkije ??!!!
Kush ka monipolin e derivateve të naftës, duhanit, tregëtisë me shkije ??!!!
Ju ureni më shum vetë Shqiptarët se sa shkijet .
Ju ureni më shum Presidencën e Presidenin e Kosovës se sa presidencën e presidentin e sërbisë .
Ju ureni më shum Kryekuvendarin e Kuvendit të Kosovës se kryekuvendarin e kuvendit të sërbisë .
Këtë ta them me plot kuptimin e fjalës .
Se sa fitoi partia e sheshelit dhe milloshit në sërbi ( pra ca muajsh ) ,ju pranuat të bisedoni me sërbinë gjëja për çështjet teknike .
A pak po të duket kjo urejtje e juaj .
E e din se Kryetari përfaqson shtetin me të mirë e të këqij që ka Kosova .
E e din se kuvedni nxjer ligje si për të mirët por edhe për të këqijtë që ka Kosova .
Dhe mbi të gjitha si Presidenti e si Kryekuvendari janë të dalur nga mazhoranca e elektoratit të Kosovës ,pra i bejn që ju ureni më shum se gjysmën e popullit të Kosovës .
këtë gjithashtu e keni treguar bukur shpesh edhe në sallën e Parlamentit të Kosovës -keni shprehur haptas solidariz me shkijet kundër Shqiptarëve mazhorancë .
A ke haruar se sa e sa postime egzaltimi ke postuar në këte forum për vrasjet që janë bërë në Kosovë ,pikërishtpër vrasjet të krahut poltik djathsist ??!!!
Dhe këtë e keni treguar me vepra që i ka parë e gjitha bota se jo vetëm ne Shqiptarët .
A nuk ishte po fatmir Lima ai që tha me rastin e vrasjes së Ukë Bytyçit se :- punë e madhe që u vra Uka  ,kësi rastesh ndodhin në gjithë  botën  .
A haroi Fatmir Lima se emri i tij u lakua në procen gjygjësos nga Rasim Shala e Bashkim Ndreca për kërcënime që të tërheqin deklarat e tyre ??!!
E ku pushon sot Fatmir Lima ??!!!




> Perse hap dosje kunder atyre qe kishte hap edhe Millosheviçi?!


Dosjet i pari i ka pasë hapur Editori i gazetës '' Koha Ditore '' - Baton Haxhiu ( spiuni i udb-ashit stanisha të millosheviçit  Është ai Baton ,që ndjekte luftën e luftëtarët këmba këmbës gjëaj për të dhënur lajmet në gazetë . 
Mandej ,dosjet i hapni edhe ju që futeni burgjeve qoftë në Kosovë e qoftë në Hagë .
Mos haro se, sa herë është arestuar Faton Mehmetaj e sa herë është liruar ??!!!!
Sa herë është arestuar Shukri Buja e sa herë është liruar ???!!!
Sa herë është arestuar Maliq Ndreca e sa herë është liruar ??!!! 
E tjerë e tjerë komandant të vetëshpallur.




> Perse nuk e viziton familjen e Adem Jasharit e as Reçakun por do far shkijesh te Bjellopojes,madje edhe pin raki me ta?!


A mos mendon se Dr.Rugova është Hoxhë Fshati e duhet vizituar të gjithë ku ka të pame për kryeshëndoshë  .
Përse nuk njihet si familje  Dëshmorësh e Herojshë nga të vetëshpallurit Familja Delia  e cila u shfarua gati krejtësisht para familjes Jashari - ku fotgrafia e fëmijës me bebiron/lastykë në gojë tmeroi botën.??!!!.
Dhe mbi të gjitha Dr.Rugova nisi për vizitë te Familja Jashari ,por i erdhi lajmi nga ata loparët komandantë të vetëshpallur të  Drenicës , se nëse shkel Drenicën dihe se të vrasim.
E nuk mendon aq shkurtë Dr.Rugova ,sa të bëhet shkatar i një lufte civile në Kosovë mes Drenicës e Dukagjinit .
Se u pa fare mirë ,se vetëm fjalët e Dr.Rugovës e ndalën një gjë të tillë me vrasjen e Ukë Bytyçit .
Kështu që Drenica njëherë le të pastron halet/qenefet  e veta ,e mandej le të kërkon vizitë nga Kryetari Rugova.
Por mbi të gjitha Dr.Rugova e dekoroi Familjen Jashari me '' Urdhërin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit '' 
Për vizitën në belopolje, Dr. Rugovës rrugën ia ka hapur Hashim Thaçi e Bajram Rexhepi që në vitin 2000 ( pra katër vite ) ,kur këta i bënë vizitë Osojanit sëbashku me popin e Graçanicës artemien ( kur këta të tre Hashimi, Rexhepi e artemia ,shkuan që tiu thonë shkijeve të Osojanit  -mirserdhët përsëri në Kosovë ) .




> Perse si viziton familjet e femijve qe i mbyten shkijet ne Iber?!


Të thashë ,se nuk është Hoxhë Fshati kryetari i shtetit e të viziton të gjitha dyert me rend .
Edhe mua kur më vdiq Baba,nuk erdhi në '' Krye shëndoshë Dr.Rugova '' !!!!!!!




> Perse i jep vehtes te drejt ta nderroj Flamurin,Hymnin?!emrin e Kosovës,fenë...ky i çmendur pianec?!


*Ai nuk i ka dhënë të drejt vetës që të ndëron Flamurin e Hymin Kombëtar ,por ka propozuar për Flamur e Hym të shtetit të Kosovës .
Kur të mësohesh të dallosh NOCIONET , Shtet dhe Komb  atëherë do e shohish se nuk ka asgjë të keqe këtu pari.*
E sa për pianec, vetëm ju kundërshtarët e tij poltikë që deheni/piheni bëheni qysky me çaj rusi, e dinë se ai pin alkool.
Po kryetarët e sekretarët e botës ,nuk janë të gjithë nga Drenica e Llapi ,e të priten me një Kazan çaj rusi përpara siç pritni ju .




> Perse rri i mbyllur kur te tjeret jan ne ballë te ngjarjeve qe ndodhin ne Kosovë


Mendoj se ai ka punë më të mençura të bën duke ndejtur mrenda,
E dyta ai nuk ka nevojë për ta reklamuar vetën se e reklamon puna e tij mbi dhjetëveçare .
E në ta martë mednja që ta shohish ,shko e bën një termin, se besoj se nuk ka me të refuzuar .





> perse..perse...perse?!


Këta përsetë e tjera ,mundesh lirisht ta pyesish Stereo Spasen ,se besoj se mundet me të ndihmuar ,se edhe Ai një kohe ia nisi me pse ,pse ,pse ??!!
Të gjithave nuk ua gjeti fundin ,por ty besoj se ka me të gjetur zgjidhje po mendoj përgjigje .





> Ke menduar ti ndonjiher esull për keto?!


Esull po mendon nga çaji i rusit apo i gruzisë ?!

----------


## Llapi

DriniM A ma asnji pyetje ske mujt me ju pergjigj! ama bash knaq jam tuj qesh me ty qka paske mundue te thuash,veq i lus moseratoret qe mos te largoi ate shkrim tanin se ka mu knaq shqiptarija tuj qesh me ato thashethana tujat.
Heshtja nganjiher ore driniM eshte flori.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Sa pash une, Drini i eshte pergjigje te gjitha pyetjeve.

PErgjigju ti shkrimit te Drinit, Llap... e te shohim ne antaret se sa ke aftesi,

Ari

----------


## Petriti Sokoli

_E nëse ti aludon në armik të gjithë europën ,kjo tregon se ti nuk din gjë ,e ke mbetur mbrapa me kurdisje ( si ato orët klasike , që kur nuk kurdiseshin dikur edhe ndaleshin komplet )._

Të njejtën gjë e ka ba z.Rugova para  eurodeputetes Doris Pack,dhe të gjith atyre që e vizitojnë.
D.Pack u detyro t'i thot z.Rugova mos prit vetëm nga Amerika e Europa po,përpiqu vet të punosh dhe t'i bindësh të tjerët se je i pamvarur (kuptohet jo me llafe).
Dhe së fundi "Z.President ,unë në zyren e juaj pash shum flamuj po jo edhe të Bashkësisë Europjane".
A nuk ashtë ky një shembull konkret?

_Me sa dij ,jo vetëm që ka të shkruar ,por edhe të demostruar publikisht dhe botërisht që në vitet e nëtëdhjeta -me formimin e LDK-së ,me formimin e pushtetit Paralel , me Deklaratën  e Pamvarësisë , me Kushtetutën e Kaçanikut .Dhe se vizioni i tij , sot gjindet midis nesh në Kosovë si realitet = Protektorati Ndërkombëtar . _  

Nëse ka shkru cila ashtë ajo vepër?
Sai i përket formimit të LDK-ës ajo nuk ashtë rezultat,apo e arritur e Rugovës po e një grupi intelektualësh që dihen botërisht e nuk ka nevoj për me i   përmend. Përndryshe lexoje librin e Memet Krajes" Vitet e humbura" besoj se do ta gjesh.
Deklarata e pamvarësisë ashtë merit e komunistëve titist (Ish kuvendit krahinor të Kosovës) në krye me Muharrem Shabanin,Iliaz Ramailin,Bujar Gjugjealo etje.
Sa i përket pushtetit paralel ai s'ka egzistu fare ose vetëm në letër edhe ate në ekzil.
As kushtetuten e Kaqanikut me nuk e ka ba z.Rugova po ish kuvendi krahinor i Kosovës.
Vetëm protetorati si zgjidhje e mundshme e Rugovës realizohet fal,pengesave të tij në rrugën e pamvarësisë. 

_E për këte shko e pyete Rexhep Qosen ,se ai e din më mirë këtë punë ,kush ku ka qenur ,kur ka qenur e çak ka bërë ( kuptohet përveç vetës së vet - Rexhep Qoses ) ._

"Secili ka lidhet për brinat e vet" thot populli.

_Kundër cilave demostarta të studentëve ,se kemi demostartat studentore të 81-shit , kemi ata të 97-tës dhe po ata të 2004-trës .
Normalisht që demostartat e  97-tës ishin vazhdimësi e atyre demostartave tregishtore të Vlorës .
Se vërtet këta demostarta kishin prapavi të Tregishtorëve, kthehu dhe lexo dëshminë e Baton Haxhiut në Tribunalin e Hagës dhe do e sheh se kryekëput ata demostarta kanë qenur të manipuluar nga udb-ja  me në krye stanishën e milloshit,sipas fjalëve të Batonit para Tribunalit ._

Cilën do ta marrësh z.Rugova nuk ka pas demonstrat shqiptare që nuk e ka denu,cilën do t'a marrësh të 68 -es,81-es,89-es,97-es,04-es.
Demonstratat e 97-es ja kthyen dinjitetin e humbur të shqiptarëve që ua kishte humbur udhëheqësi i tyre frigacak.
Sa bukur bazohesh në fjalët e gazetarëve që aq shum i urren kur ki nevoj të mbështetësh ndonjë qëndrim tëndin


_E sa për ata të 81-shit Dr. Rugova ,asnjëherë as që është pronncuar kundër tyre ._

Me sa po duket shum pake paske lexu të idhullin tënd!
Ndoshta je i ri e në atë kohë(po mendoj në 81-shin) nuk ke dit me lexu.

_Përse ka qenur anëtar i LKJ-së ,normalisht ka qenur se ka lindur disa kohë para me je e teje .
Mandej ka qenur njetë siç ishte Rexhep Qosja, Adem Demaçi, Mahmut Bakalli, Jakup Krasniqi, Hydajet Hiseni ,Fadil Hoxha,Bajram Kosumi  e shum të tjerë që gjinden në partitë PDK-ë e AAK-ë ,LPK-ë e tjera bishta të sigurimit të dullës .
E sa për diferencuaes ,Dr. Rugova nuk ka diferencuar njeri të vetëm ,por ata janë përallat e Rexhep Qoses ,nga inati se nuk mundi kurë që të bëhet Kryetar i ASHKK-së ._

Jo të gjithë po edhe pjesa dërmuese prej këtyre që përmend janë përjashtuar për shkak të veprimtarisë së tyre kombëtare.
Për 6 muaj me rradh R.Qosja ka qen i suspenduar nga ASHAK-ja, pikërisht nga që ja bënë Rugova.



_Nuk besoj se ka shkruar me simpati për tito qenin ,se ndryshe do bëhej edhe Dr.Rugova kryetar i këshillit ekzekutiv federativ të ish-jugosllavisë siç u bë Fadil Hoxha e Sinan Hasani ._

Nëse të intereson hulumto dhe gjeje librin "Toto për Kosovën ,Kosova për Titon"
Tema e Rugovës ka qen "Tito simbol i paqesë  dhe i relizimit kombëtar",ky liber ka qen i botuar në tri gjuhë shqip,ferengjisht,serrbisht.
Edhe boll ka qen i priviligjuar nëse nuk e din ka qen krytar LSHK-ës,për vite me radh.

_Po Rexhep Qosja për kënd shkruante me simpati ?!_


Nuk sh'fajsohet tjetri tue than se edhe po edhe ky ka shkru,ose s'jam kan i vetmi.

_
Për ,, marëveshjet '' ( e fusi në thonjëza ,se asfarë marëveshje nuk ka bërë Dr.Rugova me milloshin e millutinin ) e mori vesh  e gjithë bota  ,kur Dr.Rugova dëshmoi në gjykatën e  Hagës. _  

Paske harru aq shpejt marveshjen për arsim ,ku e uli aq posht vetën dhe Kosovën,duke u nënshkru në atë marveshje vetëm si Dr.I.Rugova por jo edhe si ka pas qef mu kan Presidenti i Republikës së Kosovës.
Sa i përket Hagës ai tregoi se nuk qe në gjendje t'a shikon në sy patronin e tij  Millosheviq,edhe i lidhun e friksonte.

_Embargoja iu hoq sërbisë gjatë kohës së QPK-së ( Qeverisë së Përkohshme të Kosovës ) e kryesuar nga Hashimi si Kryeministër  _  .

Çdo takim i Rugovës me Millosheviqin  e ka vazhdu statuquan,mosintervenimin e NATO-os.


_E para ,Dr.Rugova nuk e nisi luftën,por e nisën të vetëshpallurit ,se atyre as që iu bëhej vonë nëse dëmtoheshte populli e pasuria e tyre e tundshme dhe e patundshme .Se të vetëshpallurit nuk kishin kurfar përgjegjësie para popullit dhe familjet e tyre i kishin gatë që të gjithë të siguruar në perëndim ,e që ende nuk i kanë prurë në Kosovën e çliruar nga ,, çlirimtarët '' e tu .
A thua përse more ??!!!!_

Këtu e tregoni fëtyren e vërtet tuajen,se edhe Komandantin Legjendar Adem Jashari e përmendëni sa her të ju nevoitet për interesat e jueja miskine. 
Normal Rugova nuk ka pas kurr me nis luften për ate ka mjaftu që ka qen krytar formal i Kosovës si edhe përfat të keq ashtë.
Mjaft e ka lutë  Adem Jashari Rugovën e Bukoshin për mbështetje të luftës por ,si mundet Presidenti t'a ulë vetën e të komunikoj me një fshatar apo me grupe të sfrustruara fshatare,si i quan ma vonë.

_E dyta nuk ishte e gjithë Kosova në luftë por një pjesë e saj dhe ate për meritë të të vetëshpallurve ,se iu duheshte që të vritej Adem Jashari domosdo , për të marur frenat e luftës në dorë '' zeka '' ( xhavit haliti ) e '' gjarpëri '' ( hashim thaçi ) me company ._

Rugova për vite me radh i ka vazhdu,opo shty zgjedhjet vetëm për qefet,apo tekat e tij,por se digjet Kosova,apo një pjesë e saj si thuani ju punë e madhe,mjafton unë t'i fitoj zgjedhjet.Derisa ai zgjidhet Krytar i Kosovës dhe festonte me shapanjë një pjesë e Kosovës u digjte nga zjarri i luftë.
Po kësaj i thonë "Shtëpia digjet e kurva krihet".

_E treta ,kur shkuan parlamentarët e Kosovës në Qirez të Drenicës për të marë vesh për së afërmi se çka ndodhën atje ,Komandant '' Çeliku '' ( alias Fatmir Lima që gjindet në Hagë për krime sipas aktakuzës )  dhe  Jakup Krasniqi ( ministri i shërbime publike të Kosovës sot ) i burgosën ,rahën e maltretuan që të 13 deputetët me qëllim që deputetët të distancohen nga poltika e Dr.Rugovës.
E prej kthetrave të Fatmir Limës e Jakup Krasniqit ,deputetët i shpëtuan ndërkombëtarët e OSBE-së ._

Ata nuk kan shkuar për t'i shpreh ngushllime familjeve të të vrarëve e të masakruarve,por për të propagandu kunder luftës ,siq keni ba dhe po bani ende.
Ata s'ban tjeter vetëm i kthyen ka "kibla" dhe u treguan se ka UÇK-ë,dhe prej ati momenti kurr s'u ndëgju prej tyre se këto krupe jan dorë e zgjatur e Serrbisë.

_E katërta ,derisa sa që Partitë poltike Kosovare përgaditeshin për zgjedhje ( dmth-në deri sa luftoheshte në Drenicë sipas teje ) ,po ky Rexhep Qosja formoi parti të re poltike LBD-në .
A thua ku e regjistroi ky këtë parti poltike nëse nuk funksionte pushteti në Kosovë ??!!!!
Përse nuk shkoi edhe Rexhep Qosja në Drenicë ti prin luftës ,por hapte parti të re poltike ,kur Kosova digjej ??!! 
Ju kuqaloshët ,mos u ankoni se përse U mbajtën ata zgjedhje,se ata duhej të mbahen edhe përse u shtinë bukur si shum në kohë .
Por ankohuni përse formoi parti të re poltike Rexhep Qosja .
Kush kishte nevojë poltike për një parti të tillë ato ditë ,mbasi digjej Drenica ???!!_

Nuk shfajsohet njeriu duke than ese edhe të tjeraër kështu kan vepru!
Unë e di se Kualicioni i partive politike pro UÇK-ës e shpëtoi këtë organizatë ushtarake nga klasifikimi i tij (Rugovës) dhe bashkmendimëtarëve të tij Serrbë se ata janë terrorist.dhe se ata vjedhin dhunojnë,vrasin e çka jo tjetër.Aq lart pat shku Z.Rugova sa që pat kërku prej z.Ollbrejt ndimë për arrestimin e tyre me anë të Interpolit.Mu për këtë edhe babai i dëshmorit Zahir Pajziti (axha Qerim) nuk e pranoj kur deshi të shkoj ta vizitoj familjen e tij.Ai u pat shpreh:"Nuk kam nevoj të më vizitoj ai që kërkonte ndimë nga Amerika për burgosjen e Zahirit dhe shokëve të tij".
Në të njejtën mynyrë ja kthen telegramin edhe vëllai dëshmorit Edmon Hoxha:"Nuk kemi nevojë për ngushllimet e atyre që na vrasin naten e na qajnë diten"
Në vendet demokratike  vetëm për një grevë ,vetëm për një aksident të rëndë apo tragjedi natyrore,anulohen ose shtyhen ato (zgjedhjet),ndërsa në Kosovë punë e madhe se digjet gjysma e sajë (zemra e saj).


_Faktori poltik në Kosovë ishte i bashkuar dhe vepronte në Unisum dhe kishte segmentin e vet ushatrak të njohur si FARK , e i sili segment me përfaqsues Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin edhe bëri marëveshje në Suedi me Adem Demaçin dhe  Xhavit Halitin si përfaqsues të UÇK-së për bashkëpunim e bashkëveprim në të mirë të Kosovës  ._

Tani ke fillu me kallzu pralla,se FARK-u ka egzistu si struktur ushtarake vetëm në Kolombi ,enë letër ndoshta edhe në shqipëri.
Së paku kështu shprehen disa komandanta të juj të ashtu qujturit FARK,e që mrizonin në Durrës me rroga të majme nga "qeveria e Bukoshit".

_Por Adem Demaçi dhe Xhaviti e tradhëtuan atë marëveshje dhe e cila tradhëti i kushtoi jetë si Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit po ashtu edhe Kolonel Tahir Zemës ,mos përmendi këtu Komandant e Deputetin Smaj Hajdarajn, Komandan e Kryekomunarin Ukë Bytyçi, Komandant e nëpunës  civil Agim Rexhën, Komandant Sali Çekun ,Komandant Agim Ramdanin e shum të tjerë ._

Tradhëti kan ba ata që komandonin nga Tirana dhe jepnin urdhëra për dorzimin e armëve,edhe ata që hynë në Kosovë vetëm me u fotografu e me u xhiru për kujtim  dhe prap e lan Kosovën në duart e fatit dhe sakrificës së djemëve të sajë të devotshëm që ju padrejtësisht i quani me emra të ndryshëm 
Këtu baj përjashtim ndaj atyre djemëveqë ranë dëshmor të manipuluar nga të latpërmendurit:A.krasniqi e T.Zema, që luftuan dhe ran për të mos vdekur kurr në altarin e lirisë si A.Ramadani,S.Çekaj,Rr.Bruqi e të tjerë.

_Kjo frazë "dor e zgjatur e Serbisë" ,është pjellë e kuzhinave të sigurimit të dullës e udb-së së stanishës së baton haxhiut , mahmut bakallit e veton suroit ._

Nëse nuk e kan shly nga arkivi i QIK-ut me siguri se edhe tani e gjen.Po unë mendoj se tradhëterët gjithmon mundohen t'i zhdukin gjurmët e tyre,dhe se vështir e ke për ta gjetur.

_Se Dr.Rugova gjithmon ka thënur se ' kjo nuk është ushtri ,por janë fshatarë të frustuar nga dhuna sërbe të cilët mbrojnë pragun e derës së shtëpisë dhe pronat 
e tyre'' ._

Po edhe kështu ka than prej Italisë ,pasi e lëshoi i dashuri i tij Millosheviq.

_se sikur Dr.Rugova të thonte publikisht se kjo është ushtri , sërbia e kishte ALIBINË në dorë se do i thonte botës luftoj kundër ushtrisë së kosovës e jo kundër fshatarëve._

Po ta njihte u dashtë t'i mbathi qizmet dhe të gjendet në ball të luftës siq bani :A.Izetbeguviq,F.Tuxhman,J.Arafati e shum lider të tjerë të popujve të robëruar.

_E sa mundi ti përballon sërbisë UÇK-ja e loparëve të Drenicës dhe Dukagjinit u pa shum mirë._

Me ju pas ndimu edhe sahanlëpirësat e serrbisë me siguri ma shum kishin qëndru.

_Se ,, udhëheqja '' e UÇK-së ,abonuani Hotel '' Rognerin '' e Tiranës ,si dikur 
Hotel ''Mështekna-n '' të Brezovicës Mahmut Bakalli me Liliana Çavollin ._

A prej Tirane bisedojeke me Zemen,apo si thot T.Zema në intervisten e tij kërcnojke H.Thaqi (Gjarpri )me shokë.
Në cilën luftë çlirimtare jan vra ma shumë komandant  se në luftën e UÇK-ës?

_A përallat e Rexhep Qoses na i tregon këndej .
Të ishte i mirë Rexhepi me përallat e renat e tij në popull  , do kishte fituar një vend në parlament në mos në qeveri .
Për kësi budallakishë Rexhep Qosja ,dual në penzion nga poltika .
Se populli nuk është më ai i vitit 1924 që e qan me lot Rexhep Qosja _  .

Tani nuk po kuptoj për ken po flitet për Rugovën apo për Qosjen.

_Përse nuk e mbrojti atëherë Rexhep Qosja ,Jakup Krasniqi, Hydajet Hiseni e Adem Demaçi ,  z. Ukshin Hoti ,masi paskan qenur aq të samës ??!!!_

Ata banen sa munden po t'i kish nimu edhe Rugova kishin ba ma shum bile qet protektorat nuk e kishim.

_Ju ,edhe sot nuk e njihni  Dr.Rugovën për Kryetar , e në anën tjetër i kërkoni përgjegjësi ._

Ai vetë vetëvetën nuk po e nhjeh për kryetar e ku me njoft dikush tjetër,ai po thot vetë se ashtë president formal,e ne nuk kemi luftu për shtet formal e as për president formal por real.

_A nuk është turp kjo sjellje alla sërbiane e juaja ??!!!_

Qashtu po ta qesin syzat ty po mu doket.

_E kush bashkëpunon në krimin ekonomik e politik të Kosovës me shkije ??!!!
Kush ka monipolin e derivateve të naftës, duhanit, tregëtisë me shkije ??!!!_

Po të ishim policë i SHPK-ës apo ndërkombëtar nashta kishim mi ditë këto punë.
Për pak harrova s'jemi krejt gazetar të "ko(m)bëtares Bota sotë"

_Ju ureni më shum vetë Shqiptarët se sa shkijet ._

Shkiet që folin shqip po,se jan ma të rrezikshëm,se ata që folin serrbisht.

_Ju ureni më shum Presidencën e Presidenin e Kosovës se sa presidencën e presidentin e sërbisë ._

Po të ish kan president real jo po si të till (formal) zadhanës i Serrbisë,po.Pse kështu ashtë ma i rrezikshum se mu kan kryetar i Serrbisë.

_Ju ureni më shum Kryekuvendarin e Kuvendit të Kosovës se kryekuvendarin e kuvendit të sërbisë ._

Me gjithëse edhe ky u tregu servil i Rugovës dhe pakashum formal këtu ndryshon pak puna,nuk mund të quhet si i pari,kemi pak mirëkuptim.


_Se sa fitoi partia e sheshelit dhe milloshit në sërbi ( pra ca muajsh ) ,ju pranuat të bisedoni me sërbinë gjëja për çështjet teknike .
A pak po të duket kjo urejtje e juaj ._

Cilën parti të Serrbisë ta marrësh ashtë e njejt me tjetrën,po edhe këta trimat tanë u dorëzuan para presionit të vendorëve dhe ndërkombëtarëve. 

_E e din se Kryetari përfaqson shtetin me të mirë e të këqij që ka Kosova._

Po,po të ishte kryetar real,e jo formal si e quan edhe vet ai vetën.

_E e din se kuvedni nxjer ligje si për të mirët por edhe për të këqijtë që ka Kosova ._

Po ,gjithashtu po të ishte real,shum ligje i ka aprovu po sa ju kan pranu prej PS të OKB-ës.

_Dhe mbi të gjitha si Presidenti e si Kryekuvendari janë të dalur nga mazhoranca e elektoratit të Kosovës ,pra i bejn që ju ureni më shum se gjysmën e popullit të Kosovës _  .

Një përmisim nga marveshja paket e tri subjekteve politike LDK,PDK,AAK.Edhe ata pas tri dështimeve në parlamentin e Kosovës.


_A nuk ishte po fatmir Lima ai që tha me rastin e vrasjes së Ukë Bytyçit se :- punë e madhe që u vra Uka  ,kësi rastesh ndodhin në gjithë  botën  ._

Pse a nuk ndodhin a?
Me gjithëse shpreh keqardhëje për rastin e Ukë Bytyqit se me të vërtet ka qen burrë dhe ashtë vra ma shumë në saje të fatit të tij të zi,aksidentalisht.

_A haroi Fatmir Lima se emri i tij u lakua në procen gjygjësos nga Rasim Shala e Bashkim Ndreca për kërcënime që të tërheqin deklarat e tyre ??!!
E ku pushon sot Fatmir Lima ??!!!_

Këto po i di ti si me punu në polici apo gjyqësin të Kosovës,ose si gazetar i "Ko(m)bëtares Bota Sotë"

_ Dosjet i pari i ka pasë hapur Editori i gazetës '' Koha Ditore '' - Baton Haxhiu ( spiuni i udb-ashit stanisha të millosheviçit  Është ai Baton ,që ndjekte luftën e luftëtarët këmba këmbës gjëaj për të dhënur lajmet në gazetë . 
Mandej ,dosjet i hapni edhe ju që futeni burgjeve qoftë në Kosovë e qoftë në Hagë ._

Dosjet e para i ka qu komisioni për hulumtimet  për krime lufte në Kosovë i LDK-ës,në krye me Eqrem kryeziun.

_Mos haro se, sa herë është arestuar Faton Mehmetaj e sa herë është liruar ??!!!!
Sa herë është arestuar Shukri Buja e sa herë është liruar ???!!!
Sa herë është arestuar Maliq Ndreca e sa herë është liruar ??!!! 
E tjerë e tjerë komandant të vetëshpallur._

E gjith kjo tregon se këto arrestime jan tu u ba vetëm me e zhvlerësu luftën tonë çlirimtare,nga dëshmitar të paguar nga LDK-ja dhe Serrbia.

_A mos mendon se Dr.Rugova është Hoxhë Fshati e duhet vizituar të gjithë ku ka të pame për kryeshëndoshë _   .

Qetu me vend e ki se hoxhë s'munet me kan prift e pop po po hoxh jo.

Po si kryetar kish mujtë me i vizitu familjet e Heroive të Kosovës pamvarësishtë qfar bindje kishin para se të binin,por ndoshta edhe si pranojnë aty qëndron puna.
Se ata qeshit mashkulli nuk pranojnë me jau flliq konakin e mu livdu pasndej në elektorat se kam qen te filan familja e dëshmorit.

_Përse nuk njihet si familje  Dëshmorësh e Herojshë nga të vetëshpallurit Familja Delia  e cila u shfarua gati krejtësisht para familjes Jashari - ku fotgrafia e fëmijës me bebiron/lastykë në gojë tmeroi botën.??!!!._

Famija Delia ka qen familje e masakruar  dhe si e till e ka vendin e vet në listen e të masakruarve.
A dini me dallu viktimen prej dëshmorit ju zotri?


_Dhe mbi të gjitha Dr.Rugova nisi për vizitë te Familja Jashari ,por i erdhi lajmi nga ata loparët komandantë të vetëshpallur të  Drenicës , se nëse shkel Drenicën dihe se të vrasim._

Prej frikacakut kurr s'ka pasë gj as s'ka me pasë.

_E nuk mendon aq shkurtë Dr.Rugova ,sa të bëhet shkatar i një lufte civile në Kosovë mes Drenicës e Dukagjinit ._

O mos u tut se edhe me heq qafe at qelbësir s'bahet nami veq kthjellen njerzit dhe e shohin kush ka qen.

_Se u pa fare mirë ,se vetëm fjalët e Dr.Rugovës e ndalën një gjë të tillë me vrasjen e Ukë Bytyçit ._

"E falenderojm Rugovën për këtë aktë heroik"

_Kështu që Drenica njëherë le të pastron halet/qenefet  e veta ,e mandej le të kërkon vizitë nga Kryetari Rugova._

Po deshka mi qit fare krejt Rugova se siq e dini mbi 90% jan kundershtar të tij.

_Por mbi të gjitha Dr.Rugova e dekoroi Familjen Jashari me '' Urdhërin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit '' _  

Por nuk e di a e pranoj këtë qmim familja Jashari?

_Për vizitën në belopolje, Dr. Rugovës rrugën ia ka hapur Hashim Thaçi e Bajram Rexhepi që në vitin 2000 ( pra katër vite ) ,kur këta i bënë vizitë Osojanit sëbashku me popin e Graçanicës artemien ( kur këta të tre Hashimi, Rexhepi e artemia ,shkuan që tiu thonë shkijeve të Osojanit  -mirserdhët përsëri në Kosovë ) ._

Hashim Thaqi ja ka qel krejt rrugët Rugovës bile ja ka mundësu edhe kthimin nga ekzili.

Edhe mua kur më vdiq Baba,nuk erdhi në '' Krye shëndoshë Dr.Rugova '' !!!!!!!

E qetu me vend e ki!

_Ai nuk i ka dhënë të drejt vetës që të ndëron Flamurin e Hymin Kombëtar ,por ka propozuar për Flamur e Hym të shtetit të Kosovës ._

Me sa e di un ato jan të pranuara nga Rugova derisa përdoren në festa kombëtare.Me sa kam mujt me pa ai atë flamur padrejtësisht e mban në rezidenzen e tij nëse mund ta quajm kështu.

_Kur të mësohesh të dallosh NOCIONET , Shtet dhe Komb  atëherë do e shohish se nuk ka asgjë të keqe këtu pari./_

Patjetër por pasi të i legjitimon parlamenti apo referendumi popullor.

_E sa për pianec, vetëm ju kundërshtarët e tij poltikë që deheni/piheni bëheni qysky me çaj rusi, e dinë se ai pin alkool._

Kjo ashtë fjalia ma qesharake që ke mujt me than,kjo tregon se nuk e njeh fare Dr.Rugovën.

_Po kryetarët e sekretarët e botës ,nuk janë të gjithë nga Drenica e Llapi ,e të priten me një Kazan çaj rusi përpara siç pritni ju ._

E qetume vend e ki,se ne se kemi zgjedh për hoxhë po për Presednik apo jo.

_Mendoj se ai ka punë më të mençura të bën duke ndejtur mrenda,
E dyta ai nuk ka nevojë për ta reklamuar vetën se e reklamon puna e tij mbi dhjetëveçare ._

Edhe këtu ke të drejt se me ba me dal e gjunë kush me gur ,a bje naj rigë shiu e e shkrin ,apo gjithçka mun t'i ndodhë.

_E në ta martë mednja që ta shohish ,shko e bën një termin, se besoj se nuk ka me të refuzuar ._

Kam frig se shkon larg  e m'zgjaten veshët tuj prit,se lutjen duhet me ba në Beligrad apo te PS i Kofi Ananit për Kosovë.


_Këta përsetë e tjera ,mundesh lirisht ta pyesish Stereo Spasen ,se besoj se mundet me të ndihmuar ,se edhe Ai një kohe ia nisi me pse ,pse ,pse ??!!
Të gjithave nuk ua gjeti fundin ,por ty besoj se ka me të gjetur zgjidhje po mendoj përgjigje ._

Këtu e ki me vend se pse s'ka fund!

I kërkoi ndjesë Llapit po edhe anëtarëve të tjerë të forumit që i mora për përgjegjje shum pyetje që ju drejtun Llapit!

Pa keqkuptime Petriti

----------


## Llapi

> Sa pash une, Drini i eshte pergjigje te gjitha pyetjeve.
> 
> PErgjigju ti shkrimit te Drinit, Llap... e te shohim ne antaret se sa ke aftesi,
> 
> Ari


--------------------------

Ari Llapi i eshte pergjigjur me nji qeshje ne kup te kres hahahahaha
me qfar pergjigjie perpos me qeshje  ti pergjigjem kur thot se Ak.Rexhep Qosja ka qen komunist?! eshum e shum te tjera te gjitha jan per te qeshur asgje nuk ka te vertet ne pergjigjiet e tij.
Ari nese ti kie argumente ndihmoi pakez drinit se u met pyk hahahaha.

Petrit me vjen mier qe ke pas durim e nerva tia spjegosh nji nga nji DrinitM me plot argumente.

----------

